# 2001 TC35 Fuel Pump replacement



## wn74 (Sep 25, 2017)

Greetings,

I am putting some time and money (as little of both as possible) into my grandpas New Holland trying to resurrect it from the grave. The fuel pump Part No. SBA130506150 is probably the original. The diaphragm is stiff and leaky. I was researching and it looks like i can order it on Messicks or from New Holland for about $100 bucks.









But, i found one under a Perkins part number 130506140 that looks identical with the exception that the Perkins model has a bleed/manual lift handle for $35









Can anyone speak to this as an equal replacement for the OEM? The bolt hole arrangement and CAM actuating rod length look identical. I guess a technical question would be if the suction/pressure ratings between the two are comparable. Thank ya'll in advance.

-Jay


----------



## wn74 (Sep 25, 2017)

Is my question taboo? Surely someone on here can give me some advice on this?



wn74 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am putting some time and money (as little of both as possible) into my grandpas New Holland trying to resurrect it from the grave. The fuel pump Part No. SBA130506150 is probably the original. The diaphragm is stiff and leaky. I was researching and it looks like i can order it on Messicks or from New Holland for about $100 bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wn74, welcome to the tractor forum.

Nobody will respond because they cannot cross-reference to the the Ford pump to the Perkins pump. The Perkins pump fits many tractors and I suspect it will work for you. Buy it and measure it with a caliper from every aspect. If it matches up, go for it. BTW, that is an aftermarket pump, Perkins charges $120 for it. We have had aftermarket pumps reported on this forum that leak right out of the box, a real PITA. And if you try to fix them, you void the warranty.


----------



## wn74 (Sep 25, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy wn74, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Nobody will respond because they cannot cross-reference to the the Ford pump to the Perkins pump. The Perkins pump fits many tractors and I suspect it will work for you. Buy it and measure it with a caliper from every aspect. If it matches up, go for it. BTW, that is an aftermarket pump, Perkins charges $120 for it. We have had aftermarket pumps reported on this forum that leak right out of the box, a real PITA. And if you try to fix them, you void the warranty.


Thank you for the feedback and info sixbales.

-Jay


----------

